
Show HN: Nekøyume – Blockchain-based Role-Playing Game - shinvee
https://preview.nekoyu.me
======
masukomi
> Private key is a password that identify you. Please make this unique.

how am i supposed to know if its unique and i haven't accidentally identified
myself as someone else? Yes can make a very random and very long key, but that
doesn't mean it's unique.

------
imtringued
It's an interesting solution to server shutdowns. On the other hand there is
not a lot of complexity to this game. You just fight, sleep, craft items (for
gold) by pressing a single button. Especially the latter feels like pay to win
to me.

------
paxpelus
Seriously, why does it ask for my private key when I access the page from
mobile? I instantly closed the page.

~~~
shinvee
You can make some random private key just for this game preview. I don't
recommend to use a serious key for this web-based preview.

I'll provide source code and client application. At that time, you can use
your favorite private key to play the game.

------
disgus
Seems to suffer from same throughput problems as Bitcoin.

Very slow action.

Otherwise pretty cool idea!

